# Couture Witches Luncheon - 2017



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

No suggestions, but what a creative idea for invites! I hope your invitees appreciate the work that will go into them. Your parties must be amazing if the invite idea is any indicator!!


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Okay ... we are now in the New Year and it is time to start getting some of these major projects done. I am kind of intimidated by all I need to do for these invites . To make it a bit easier I have been doing a bit of research on Pinterest looking at paper dresses that I will hang in the closet .. I have to make sure that they actually fit in the closet and second that I can write the invite on the back of the dresses. It is now between origami dresses and just hand made paper dresses ... the actual paper dresses for paper dolls may not fit properly in the closet ... here are a few ideas I have ... I will goth/halloween up the origami dresses . The dresses will not fit on the dress dummy but will be on hangers hanging in the closet. I am hoping that the people to get the invites will be curious enough to open and look through the closet ... finding the actual party info on the back of the dresses that are hanging in the closet. This will be step one ... on the invite ...

I find that the paper doll dresses are very dramatic ... but I am leaning towards the origami style ones ...


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

While looking at what is new on the forum ... I saw that people will be doing a craft of the month ... Dragon eggs ... I want to make purses that are made out of dragon scales ... debating whether I will do the duct tape or round sticker method. These are supposed to be my designer bags that will hold all the take home goodies ... Since it is a couture witch fashion show ... I have a lot of stuff that are makeup oriented for take home gifts or Goodie Bags and they would all fit inside a purse ... so ... I will be using a Hermes purse template for the dragon skin bags ... If I go with the duct tape scales ... I am going to round off each scale as Hilda did on her dragon egg. I thought that egg was eggquisite !!!!


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

My first attempt at a paper dress ... I have to add a few bits of trim but I think this will be fine. I am using stuff that I already have ... lol ... The hanger will be dark grey ...


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

That turned out amazing....super cute


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

I think I am now done with dress #1


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Here is #2 and #3 ...


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Finished # 4 and # 5 ...


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Finished all the dresses for the wardrobe ... here is #6 and #7 ... also added a bit to #5 ... didn't look right before ...


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

So ... on the back of the dress ... on the skirt I will put the invite to the party ... this is the invite I found on Pinterest ... saved by Craftster ... and I have changed a couple of words to fit my party ...


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Margaret it is all fantastic. I love the dresses. This is once again going to be amazing like all of your parties.


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Got the printed part ... the invite info ... onto the dresses ... having an issue with paint sticking to the plastic Barbie hangers ... stopping me from being done with this part of the invite. Need to figure out how to paint these tiny hangers.


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

I have finished my dresses ... thanks to Pumpkinpie for suggesting a paint to use on the hangers ... they are such a small part of the inivte but proved to be a major block ... couldn't get paint to stay on ... so ... Part 1 done ... on to the next ... Now I need to base coat my wardrobe and start to assemble my dress dummy ...


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Those turned out fan~freakin~tastic....I'm just blown away with these invites...can't wait to see the wardrobes finished


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

awww, just look at those cute little PIA hangers 

They turned out awesome girl!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

margaret said:


> So ... on the back of the dress ... on the skirt I will put the invite to the party ... this is the invite I found on Pinterest ... saved by Craftster ... and I have changed a couple of words to fit my party ...


Love this so cool


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

An amazing beginning to what will be an amazing party, I'm sure. Will definitely be following this thread.
How many invitees are you planning on having? Just women or are significant others invited?
thank you for sharing.


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

I was going to start with the dress dummies but found that the wire I have for attaching the bats is too thick and doesn't look right so I started with the wardrobes. I used the dremel tool and took off the Susy Goose logo on the doors. Now I need to figure out if I will put a faux panel on the door or apply something right on to the door.


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

I am getting these Susy Goose Barbie wardrobes ready to get their first coat of paint. There are so many steps before I even get the base coat on ... I have to take off one of the doors to wash it separately because of the "mirror " which is just reflective tape. I have to take out old paper on one of the walls ... but the interesting thing is that it is just in the Ken wardrobes and they also have a second set of drawers inside ... the Barbie wardrobes don't have them. That is being taken out as well ... not easy and hoping not to damage the wardrobe too much as I get them out . I am soaking the whole wardrobe in TSP to get all the dirt and grime off. I will get everything cleaned up and sanded and repaired and then I will give them a base coat of black paint. We are going through a cold spell and I don't know if I will wait for the good weather to come back so I can spray paint them outside or if I will just do them indoors.


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

I am now waiting for some better weather so I can give these wardrobes a base coat ... so I am working on the dress dummies now ...


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

So ... finished my first dress dummy ... I think this will do ... 6 more to go.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Love it!!!! And love the nod to Cinderella with the bats and scissors, so cute lol


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh ... yay ... so glad you got that ...


----------



## Halloweenutter (Feb 6, 2015)

These are fantastic!


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

I did a bit of dry brushing on the crow and mouse and feel that it looks a bit better ... I have also gotten the base coat on the wardrobe ... I have all the dresses with the invites done and the dress dummies are now completed ... now to finish the actual wardrobe and the invitation will be complete.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

This is absolutely fantastic...such a fresh idea. Love it!


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

I have the back walls of the wardrobes ready to put in ... I have to thank Saki Girl for the cut outs that she sent me ... I thought they worked really well on the walls ....


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Now I am getting to the doors of the wardrobe ... I had dremeled off the Susy Goose Barbie Logo and thought I would cover that up with door panels and some scrolling. So I cut out of thick cardstock for the panels and curled up some paper for the "wrought iron" and fingers crossed ... this will work. Have to glue all this down onto the doors but they need a second coat. Won't be able to paint until tomorrow ... snow this morning and it is still a bit chilly outside . Weather is supposed to change dramatically tomorrow so ... tomorrow it is.


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Got the first door painted and I think this is going to work ... need to antique a bit ...


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Margaret this is all FABULOUS!!
Can't wait to see everything you do for this!!


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

I think I now have the colours right for the wardrobe and I am done painting them ... need to finish putting the scrolls on the doors ... then I just need to attach them and assemble my invite ... mannequin, dress and then the Invite is done ... on to my dragon scale purses ...


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Margrets that looks beyond fabulous, your guests r gonna love them


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

A couple more shots now that the wardrobe is all painted ... I think it works ...


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

They are so beautiful!


----------



## Halloweenutter (Feb 6, 2015)

They are so beautiful! Your guests will be blown away for sure.


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

My invites are now done! Hopefully when they open the doors they will notice the dress and be curious enough to take it off the door and see the actual invite printed on the back. Now, I have to start decorations for the cemetery, the mausoleum and the tombstones.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

They turned out amazing


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Margaret they are FABULOUS!!
Can't wait to hear about your guests' reactions!


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

I have now started to figure out how I will construct and the placement of my mausoleum. I have a few ideas of how I will decorate the walls ... either as crypts or with a wall mural ...


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

What a neat idea for the invites! I've never seen anything like this done. Very nice concept and great detail.


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

My hubby found this picture for me and I cannot let it go unused ... So ... I will be sending out a Save the Date postcard... and this is going to be the picture ... Love it ! I think the caption will be ... Something Wicked This Way Comes ...


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Perfect!!!!!


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Here is my Save the Date ...


----------



## Kwll2112 (Sep 14, 2016)

These are really amazing, such detail!


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

It is time to start figuring out how I would like to set up the cemetery for the Couture Witch Fashion Show... so I have decided to use these props from many talented people out there as my inspirations. I want to have the witches come onto the runway through a mausoleum ... on either side of the runway will be the cemetery and the tombstones will be the seating ... along the walls of the room will be crypts. I am going to be using fake grass for the floor.


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

My intention is to make the tombstones out of pallet wood and cover in foam sheets. The runway ... I would like to use that gossamer that Shindiz has that looks like stone to cover the runway . Does anyone know if it is strong enough to withstand people walking on it ... and this is like the cherry on the top ... if we can figure out how to do this ... have the witches walk though a fog wall when they come out of the mausoleum and have fog come out from under the runway into the graveyard. Only I will know that this was the plan if it doesn't come to fruition ... so ... that is last on the list.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Love love love!!!!

As for the gossamer for walking on...I'd probably skip (especially if the girls might be in heels)...it's one of those things were it gives us resistance if u try to tear it but then it kinda disinegrates (kinda like landscaping fabric)... my fear would b it not giving out fast enough and causing someone to trip. Once I finally get to mine I'll take a video showing u how it reacts so u know


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

LOVE this theme and you are nailing it from the start!!
I so want to do a Witches and Warlocks theme in the future.
(So many ideas, so little time)


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Margaret, this is going to be the ultimate witch party! So creative and so much fun. Keep us posted.


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

I have started my "tombstone chairs". I built different shapes of bench/chairs for the bases out of used pallets and now I will cover them with foam and try to make them look ... as much as I possibly can ... like a tombstone. Here is tombstone #1 ... no back on it ... the only one like this. I am trying to make it look like the finished stone in the picture. This tombstone I found on HF through pinterest. I know that it is a bit tall but to be able to sit on it ... I need the height. Unfortunately the pictures are not in order ... lol


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I think it's gonna look great!! Have u tried sitting on to make sure the Styrofoam can withstand the pressure? 

I truly can't wait to see u pull this off, it's gonna b a great addition to your fashion show


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

pumpkinpie said:


> I think it's gonna look great!! Have u tried sitting on to make sure the Styrofoam can withstand the pressure?
> 
> I truly can't wait to see u pull this off, it's gonna b a great addition to your fashion show


The foam is flush with the wood and in the front I put a cardboard backing ... it will indent but these are a one time use only ... then the chairs become fire wood ...lol


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

I have finished building tombstone #1 ... it was a bit challenging getting the foam to cover the bench but that just adds character ...lol . This is the only chair that does not have a back. I will paint once I have a few more chairs done.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

omg, that is GORGEOUS!! can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

I am SO jealous of just how crafty you are...these are going to look phenomenal!!


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

wickedwillingwench said:


> omg, that is GORGEOUS!! can't wait to see the finished product!


Thank you so much! ... this was the easiest one . I am having sleepless nights over the rest ... will find out how it goes with #2.


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Kenneth said:


> I am SO jealous of just how crafty you are...these are going to look phenomenal!!


Why thank you sir! ... fingers crossed on the next 7 ... a bit trickier with the backs on the chairs being the tombstone ...


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

I now have built tombstone chair #2 and I am so happy it worked.


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Tombstone #3 ... done ... it can seat two in a pinch. Forgot to reinforce the front panel ... will get that done tomorrow.


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Finished tombstone chair #4 and now ... it is starting to look like a cemetery in my dining room ... lol ... it looks like my idea is going to work. This last tombstone really does look like a chair from the side.


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Finished building tombstone chair #5 ... had a bit of a hot glue casualty ... my fingers ...lol ... hurt like hell!


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Today, tombstone chair #6 has been built ...


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Tombstone Chair # 7 is done ... one left to do ... now to figure out where to store them until I start the painting and decorating of these ...


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Finished my last tombstone chair ... Now I have to start on my columns and mausoleum. I will paint the tombstones at a later date ...


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

I have started on crypt #1. Using 2ft x 8ft panels of foam ... only because those are the only size I can fit in my car ... lol ... I have 2 of the 4 panels marked out. My back drop for the mausoleum has arrived and I am pleased with the look . I wanted the orange grey colour. It is 8ft x 8ft so I will be needing to order a second to totally cover the one wall.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Very cool Margaret! It's a shame that these chairs are destined for disposal after the party. You've put so much work into them.


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

It is beginning to look a lot like a crypt ... yay ! Need a couple more sheets of foam and it will be built!


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

I have a dilemma ... I have two names for the magazine I would like to put together and would love to have imput on what you all think ... Witch & Famous or Rags to Witches ...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Rages to Witches


----------



## Kwll2112 (Sep 14, 2016)

I think it depends on what the magazine is about. I'm not sure if you're actually putting content in these, but if so, Witch & Famous seems more people orientated and Rags to Witches would be more about a series of How To articles. Again, this is only if the magazine would actually contain real (or fake real) content. 

I like "Rage to Witches" but I don't think most people would get it the abstract.

Having said all that, I like "Witch & Famous" best, as it's easy to say and sounds more upscale.


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Kwll2112 said:


> I think it depends on what the magazine is about. I'm not sure if you're actually putting content in these, but if so, Witch & Famous seems more people orientated and Rags to Witches would be more about a series of How To articles. Again, this is only if the magazine would actually contain real (or fake real) content.
> 
> I like "Rage to Witches" but I don't think most people would get it the abstract.
> 
> Having said all that, I like "Witch & Famous" best, as it's easy to say and sounds more upscale.


This is going to be a fashion magazine ... pictures of the people who have come to my Witches Luncheons as the models and articles about things such as herbs , crystals and such.... Each magazine will have the actual person who will be modelling at the Couture Witch Fashion Show on the cover as Cover Witch. They will not receive a magazine until after the party ... it will take a while to get all the covers done.


----------



## Kwll2112 (Sep 14, 2016)

margaret said:


> This is going to be a fashion magazine ... pictures of the people who have come to my Witches Luncheons as the models and articles about things such as herbs , crystals and such.... Each magazine will have the actual person who will be modelling at the Couture Witch Fashion Show on the cover as Cover Witch. They will not receive a magazine until after the party ... it will take a while to get all the covers done.


That's a really cool idea. I think Witch and Famous would make a good title for that.


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

margaret said:


> My intention is to make the tombstones out of pallet wood and cover in foam sheets. The runway ... I would like to use that gossamer that Shindiz has that looks like stone to cover the runway . Does anyone know if it is strong enough to withstand people walking on it ... and this is like the cherry on the top ... if we can figure out how to do this ... have the witches walk though a fog wall when they come out of the mausoleum and have fog come out from under the runway into the graveyard. Only I will know that this was the plan if it doesn't come to fruition ... so ... that is last on the list.


If you are still thinking of doing a fog curtain here is a link to one we might use this fall. This guy dosent explain the construction, but its pretty simple. The bucket has ice in it to chill the fog and you have to cap the end of the top piece of PVC and drill holes about 1" apart in it (make sure they are facing downward). His PVC is wider than I have seen on other videos, but I think that may help the fog to move through it (he dosent use a fan to push the fog and that may be why he dosent need one) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=irAyceTe_4Q&index=4&list=PLeDs8K7HP8ImpaRxcw4OWJ7k_YJe5hsA8


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

gatorgirl35 said:


> If you are still thinking of doing a fog curtain here is a link to one we might use this fall. This guy dosent explain the construction, but its pretty simple. The bucket has ice in it to chill the fog and you have to cap the end of the top piece of PVC and drill holes about 1" apart in it (make sure they are facing downward). His PVC is wider than I have seen on other videos, but I think that may help the fog to move through it (he dosent use a fan to push the fog and that may be why he dosent need one) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=irAyceTe_4Q&index=4&list=PLeDs8K7HP8ImpaRxcw4OWJ7k_YJe5hsA8


Thank you so much for letting me know about this ... will definitely take a look !


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

I have finished building my first crypt ... I think that I came close to what I wanted to do ... they will go against the wall .


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Witch & Famous!! 

Everything is fabulous!!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I can't wait to see u start staging....the crypt with those tombstone chairs....and that mural are gonna b to die for  ... I seriously think this might surpass your forest (and u know how much I love that forest).


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Finished Crypt #2 ... now to start on my mausoleum facade ...


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

I have now decided on the name of the magazine ... Witch & Famous ... thanks to Printersdevil .... so I put together a simple logo and put the logo onto the gift bags for the party. I used contact paper as the stencil and used fabric paint ... super easy and quick ... it looks Witchchic ... lol ...


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

I have finished building my mausoleum facade ... now I need to make the faux iron gate and I have started constructing my columns for the mausoleum ...


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Where did you find your cute little wardrobes?? So fun to follow your creativity.

I am getting these Susy Goose Barbie wardrobes ready to get their first coat of paint. There are so many steps before I
even get the base coat on ... I have to take off one of the doors to wash it separately because of the "mirror " which is just reflective tape. I have to take out old paper on one of the walls ... but the interesting thing is that it is just in the Ken wardrobes and they also have a second set of drawers inside ... the Barbie wardrobes don't have them. That is being taken out as well ... not easy and hoping not to damage the wardrobe too much as I get them out . I am soaking the whole wardrobe in TSP to get all the dirt and grime off. I will get everything cleaned up and sanded and repaired and then I will give them a base coat of black paint. We are going through a cold spell and I don't know if I will wait for the good weather to come back so I can spray paint them outside or if I will just do them indoors.[/QUOTE]


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

bettyboop said:


> Where did you find your cute little wardrobes?? So fun to follow your creativity.
> 
> I am getting these Susy Goose Barbie wardrobes ready to get their first coat of paint. There are so many steps before I
> even get the base coat on ... I have to take off one of the doors to wash it separately because of the "mirror " which is just reflective tape. I have to take out old paper on one of the walls ... but the interesting thing is that it is just in the Ken wardrobes and they also have a second set of drawers inside ... the Barbie wardrobes don't have them. That is being taken out as well ... not easy and hoping not to damage the wardrobe too much as I get them out . I am soaking the whole wardrobe in TSP to get all the dirt and grime off. I will get everything cleaned up and sanded and repaired and then I will give them a base coat of black paint. We are going through a cold spell and I don't know if I will wait for the good weather to come back so I can spray paint them outside or if I will just do them indoors.


[/QUOTE]

on ebay ... they can be really pricey ... need to watch carefully for good prices


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

If you are ever in need of a job, you would be a great Event Planner. Fabulous ideas and executions!! Love following your progress.


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

bettyboop said:


> If you are ever in need of a job, you would be a great Event Planner. Fabulous ideas and executions!! Love following your progress.


Wow! Thank you so much for saying that ... you are too kind!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Your mausoleum tearned out great!!!


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

My columns are now built ... they ended up being a bit wider than I wanted... but ... they should work ...


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Fabulous! What did you use to wrap the wood structure and for detail?


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

bettyboop said:


> Fabulous! What did you use to wrap the wood structure and for detail?


It is all foam. I just cut stripes and glued them on ... used sand paper to round the edges.


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

It all looks awesome! Thanks for sharing your projects with us, I love watching them develop.. you have a great imagination!


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Back to work on the Mausoleum ... I finished putting together my gate for the entrance of the facade. Now I am just waiting on my urns to show up and then I will distress them and arrange the fern pieces I got at the Dollar store in them. I have decided to lightly plaster the columns I built and hopefully will get the distressed look I am aiming for.


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Today ... it seems to be about the lavatory ... I got my Witch and Famous logo put onto the shower curtain I purchased ... fashion meets Beetlejuice ... and I got my black toilet paper delivered today ... Lots of little bits will have to get done for the vanity and mirror ... I want to make black and red large paper flowers to go around the mirrors ... little W&F logo stickers on the mirrors ... black lotus holder for black cotton swabs ... hand towels with W&F logo ... potions bottles coffin kleenex box ... then there are the mice, bug and bats ...


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

I have started painting my Tombstone Chairs ... trying to get into the groove ... one down ... seven to go ... ordered carpets from Ikea to be the grass. Since the witches will be wearing high heels and such ... decided to go with green carpet instead of fake grass. It won't look as good but I think it will prevent accidents ...


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Wow, Margaret! Everything (as usual!) is looking amazing! I am really looking forward to see how wonderfully everything will come together. I'm jealous of your guests! 

I hope that you do sell off your incredible props afterwards - there are so many people who would love to have those tombstone chairs, I am sure! Fantastic!


----------



## Grimhilde (Oct 1, 2010)

*What FUN!!!*

Spooktacular project () - the witches on your invite list are very lucky - and I'm sure they know it!
You've certainly awakened the green-eyed jealousy monster in me. 
Thanks for sharing your process, it's the next best thing to actually getting to attend!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Love everything!!!!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

It's all coming together!!


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Time is starting to run out ... I have gotten my crypt facades painted, the gate for my mausoleum is done and the urns for on top of the columns are painted. I have one more photo drop to hang up to get all the creases out and I have made the sign for the entrance and I have made the brick divider walls. I have to wait to finish the mausoleum facade until I get my new wood burning tool. I also purchased, yesterday, another IV pole that we will use for lighting ... the runway. It is off theme but will work great!


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Will you share where you got (or did you paint) the material backdrops?? They are just fabulous!!!
And how long do you hang the backdrops to get the creases out of them??
You are doing a GREAT job.


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

bettyboop said:


> Will you share where you got (or did you paint) the material backdrops?? They are just fabulous!!!
> And how long do you hang the backdrops to get the creases out of them??
> You are doing a GREAT job.


I got them from Aliexpress. I hang them for about a week ... but you can iron them as well ... I have in the past ... on low heat.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

That background is to die for


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

My mausoleum facade is now done and my cemetery sign ... working on painting the columns. The gate will be in front of the facade when I set up ...


----------



## Halloweenutter (Feb 6, 2015)

Wow, wow, wow! Amazing Margaret!!! That backdrop is fantastic, the mausoleum facade, all the details. This is going to be one fantastic Witches Luncheon!


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Getting all the pieces done and ready to put up in 8 days ... Have Thanksgiving first and the next day up goes all the facades for the Witches Luncheon. I have now got all the large pieces done and have got the panels of black roses done for the bathroom .


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

The day after ... the party is over ... Here are some pictures of the journey ...


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

more pictures


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

The Witches Couture Fashion Show ...


----------



## Grimhilde (Oct 1, 2010)

*standing applause*


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

FABULOUS--absolutely fabulous.


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Witch & Famous - Couture Witch Fashion Show 2017

The fashion show was held in a cemetery where the witches were seated on tombstones and modelled their designer creations on the runway that extended from a mausoleum.


----------

